# Subcontracting pay



## Conmancounty

i was wondering if anybody could tell what they are paying there subs. this is my firsy year doing sub work. he is paying a little less that 50.00 hr. any info to see if he is in the ball park would be helpful. thank you in advance.:waving:


----------



## Birdturd9726

$60-$90 depending on truck size and plow size


----------



## alldayrj

Hundred. Depends where you are though


----------



## underESTIMATED

Conmancounty;1555089 said:


> i was wondering if anybody could tell what they are paying there subs. this is my firsy year doing sub work. he is paying a little less that 50.00 hr. any info to see if he is in the ball park would be helpful. thank you in advance.:waving:


If you were more detail orientated, you might be worth more than $50.

Given the data in your first two posts, it doesn't appear so.

I have a spelling checker 
It came with my PC 
It plainly marks for my revue 
Mistakes I cannot sea 
I've run this poem threw it 
I'm sure your please to no, 
It's letter perfect in it's weigh 
My checker tolled me sew 
-- anonymous


----------



## hedhunter9

Depends...
Lots of Variables.

$55 an hour to $75 an hour around here.

Does he supply the Liab. insurance ? The guy I sub for has 2mill. Liab. insurance
that covers me on his lots..

Bob


----------



## underESTIMATED

hedhunter9;1555525 said:


> Depends...
> Lots of Variables.
> 
> $55 an hour to $75 an hour around here.
> 
> Does he supply the Liab. insurance ? The guy I sub for has 2mill. Liab. insurance
> that covers me on his lots..
> 
> Bob


With that statement, I hope you aren't relying on his insurance alone? ::facepalm::


----------



## DOW

I have one solid season of exp. I plow with a F250 7.5 ft blade. I make 45 per hour in Ne ohio


----------



## Spool it up

Conmancounty;1555089 said:


> i was wondering if anybody could tell what they are paying there subs. this is my firsy year doing sub work. he is paying a little less that 50.00 hr. any info to see if he is in the ball park would be helpful. thank you in advance.:waving:


that [email protected] thought goes away quickly when a hub snaps , plow motor dies, tie rod ,ball joints failure . 

"The bitterness of high maintenance remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.

dont sell urself short or leave coin on the table . shoot high , let him bang you down . start at a 100.00


----------



## Conmancounty

I have a 3/4 ton x-tendcab Chevy with a vxt 8.2 with no wings.


----------



## tenderrich

wouldn't start my truck for $50.00 an hour. If they'll do it forr that,are dependable AND good SIGN THEM up!!

$65 to $80 an hour ON THE Job


----------



## jhenderson9196

I don't understand the around here part of the equation . Trucks, plows and fuel all cost within 10% across the country. Repair parts and supplies, the same. Why such a big difference in pay?


----------



## alldayrj

cost of living maybe? maybe they just sell themselves short


----------



## Snow Picasso

hedhunter9;1555525 said:


> Depends...
> Lots of Variables.
> 
> $55 an hour to $75 an hour around here.
> 
> Does he supply the Liab. insurance ? The guy I sub for has 2mill. Liab. insurance
> that covers me on his lots..
> 
> Bob


Unless he purchased a separate policy for you.....His liabiilty insurance has nothing to do with you! It only covers his employees not subs & owner operators. You screw up.....ur in deep [email protected]! They will come after him and his insurance company will come after you! You better check just to make sure.


----------



## DOW

tenderrich;1557340 said:


> wouldn't start my truck for $50.00 an hour. If they'll do it forr that,are dependable AND good SIGN THEM up!!
> 
> $65 to $80 an hour ON THE Job


Yea I am even dependable...And getting better .ALso working the bugs out of my equipment. Reliable snow plowing offered me 50 per hour.....if i only new they would give me more than 3 hours a event I may work for them.

I may just try some door to door knocking looking for driveways.


----------



## Grazzmazter

Im 36 and have always had great luck with door to door sales since i was like 8 years old! lol! Once i got a little older and realized a professional business card, a smile and decent looking equipment will get you miles ahead! Good luck!


----------



## secret_weapon

DOW;1557880 said:


> Yea I am even dependable...And getting better .ALso working the bugs out of my equipment. Reliable snow plowing offered me 50 per hour.....if i only new they would give me more than 3 hours a event I may work for them.
> 
> I may just try some door to door knocking looking for driveways.


Reliable Snowplowing does pay on the low side, but they are a good company to work for. They will take care of you, treat you good and help you get your equipment fixed if it breaks during a storm. I can pretty much guarantee you will get more than 3 hours per event. I know, I worked for them. I'd get called out between 1 and 2am, plow till 7:30am then leave for my regular job. If i was able to be available 24/7, I would have made more $


----------



## crazyboy

Insurance costs are lightyears different across the country, and no one has the same cost of doing business. I'd stay in bed for 50.


----------



## snoway63

Dont forget also how much experience you have your not going to get top dollar if your not experienced and just starting out plus reliability and how efficient you are its not just your truck size or plow size


----------



## underESTIMATED

snoway63;1559680 said:


> Dont forget also how much experience you have your not going to get top dollar if your not experienced and just starting out plus reliability and how efficient you are its not just your truck size or plow size


You can have a brand new 1 ton, new 9.5 v blade and 3 yard spreader...and a 20+ year experience behind it and the highest rate I've found was/is $55.

That same driver could take a POS $4k truck/plow setup and make the same money with a smaller blade and lighter truck.

There are alot of differences those two trucks can do between the two, and yet they both pay the same rate. Doesn't make sense to me.

The truck should yield a rate of $xx and if the driver is experienced enough should add $xx.

But from what I've been working with, $55 is about all the money around here for on-site time.


----------



## secret_weapon

Sub pay in Northeast Ohio is 45-60 for most. If you can find someone willing to pay more, jump on it. As said before, all the equipment costs doesn't vary that much across the country, it's all about the different locations. People are saying they get $100/hr and wouldn't get out of bed for $50/hr., you are in a different area. I'd like to know who in NEO is paying their subs more than $75/hr.


----------



## snoway63

Well i do here in NY most start at 60 and go up with experience


----------



## underESTIMATED

secret_weapon;1560064 said:


> Sub pay in Northeast Ohio is 45-60 for most. If you can find someone willing to pay more, jump on it. As said before, all the equipment costs doesn't vary that much across the country, it's all about the different locations. People are saying they get $100/hr and wouldn't get out of bed for $50/hr., you are in a different area. I'd like to know who in NEO is paying their subs more than $75/hr.


Thats what Ive found it to be as well in my travels ( 45-60).

I would be better with a lower rate, if the fuel was paid. But im supposed to pay for my own fuel, truck expenses, insurance, and pay myself $8/hr and still leave soemthing towards "profit" on $45/hr?

Let alone wait 30-45 days to even get paid and hope theres no disputes.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

alldayrj;1557518 said:


> cost of living maybe? maybe they just sell themselves short


Supply, demand and local economy plays a large part as does insurance etc. If you have a buttload of unemployed/underemployed plow operators out there the pay will go down since everyone is fighting for a few bucks. So, the contract holder will pay what he can get away with. If you are willing to work for $50, the next guy will work for $45 so the value of the work goes down.


----------



## hedhunter9

Snow Picasso;1557799 said:


> Unless he purchased a separate policy for you.....His liabiilty insurance has nothing to do with you! It only covers his employees not subs & owner operators. You screw up.....ur in deep [email protected]! They will come after him and his insurance company will come after you! You better check just to make sure.


Yep, I checked. He has his own 5 trucks listed on his insurance and he included my 2 trucks on his policy.

Bob


----------



## SNOMACHINE

I pay my subs anywhere from $55 to $70 per hour. I also work on and fix there stuff as much as possible labor free & parts at my cost. Seems to work really well and there really happy with that. I don't hire anybody with less than an 8 foot blade. Vee blades or expandable wings get top dollar or they have one of my salters on board!ussmileyflag


----------



## underESTIMATED

SNOMACHINE;1562872 said:


> I pay my subs anywhere from $55 to $70 per hour. I also work on and fix there stuff as much as possible labor free & parts at my cost. Seems to work really well and there really happy with that. I don't hire anybody with less than an 8 foot blade. Vee blades or expandable wings get top dollar or they have one of my salters on board!ussmileyflag


Looks like I'm driving to Fremont for the next snow! Thumbs Up


----------



## SNOMACHINE

underESTIMATED;1562987 said:


> Looks like I'm driving to Fremont for the next snow! Thumbs Up


Hey we're looking for a couple good subs!Thumbs Up


----------



## allseasons87

One of our pickups that is subbed with a 7.5 blade and 2yd v-box gets $65 hr. That's $65hr to plow, then $65hr to go back and salt with their salt. Not a bad gig.


----------



## underESTIMATED

If you pay $65/hr to salt, do they supply salt or you?

I havent figured out a fair price to both parties on my end, my cost on salt might be cheaper or cost more than theirs


----------



## allseasons87

They provide salt


----------



## allseasons87

That was for one of my trucks subbed to someone else, not the other way around


----------



## underESTIMATED

allseasons87;1564437 said:


> One of our pickups that is subbed with a 7.5 blade and 2yd v-box gets $65 hr. That's $65hr to plow, then $65hr to go back and salt with their salt. Not a bad gig.





allseasons87;1564448 said:


> They provide salt





allseasons87;1564450 said:


> That was for one of my trucks subbed to someone else, not the other way around


Sorry - I meant *get*.

I was approached to sub salt, and I wasn't sure what was a fair rate for my truck to get.

That's what I was questioning, if they are paying you $65/salt & $65/plow, if they were supplying the salt or if they paid your cost on the salt.

I hooked up with someone that spreads 10 ton each round, but he only uses 1 truck. His spreader spreads very heavy, and loses alot of salt from the salt location off-site to the salting locations (5 miles away). I wasn't sure how to price it for him so I just kept it the same price as the plow $55/salt + my cost of salt (we buy from same place).

What are of Ohio are you in?


----------



## allseasons87

underESTIMATED;1564471 said:


> Sorry - I meant *get*.
> 
> I was approached to sub salt, and I wasn't sure what was a fair rate for my truck to get.
> 
> That's what I was questioning, if they are paying you $65/salt & $65/plow, if they were supplying the salt or if they paid your cost on the salt.
> 
> I hooked up with someone that spreads 10 ton each round, but he only uses 1 truck. His spreader spreads very heavy, and loses alot of salt from the salt location off-site to the salting locations (5 miles away). I wasn't sure how to price it for him so I just kept it the same price as the plow $55/salt + my cost of salt (we buy from same place).
> 
> What are of Ohio are you in?


They pay me $65hr to plow first and have the driver get out and hit some of the walkways (if the lot is outside of their sidewalk crew's route) payup, then head back to their shop, load up with their salt, and go spread their salt for $65hr. That truck is on about a 6 hr plow route, 3 hr salt route.

We are in Dublin, Ohio. It's about 15 minutes northwest of downtown Columbus.


----------



## underESTIMATED

allseasons87;1564505 said:


> They pay me $65hr to plow first and have the driver get out and hit some of the walkways (if the lot is outside of their sidewalk crew's route) payup, then head back to their shop, load up with their salt, and go spread their salt for $65hr. That truck is on about a 6 hr plow route, 3 hr salt route.
> 
> We are in Dublin, Ohio. It's about 15 minutes northwest of downtown Columbus.


Glad to hear it's profitable! Thumbs Up


----------



## SNOMACHINE

allseasons87;1564505 said:


> They pay me $65hr to plow first and have the driver get out and hit some of the walkways (if the lot is outside of their sidewalk crew's route) payup, then head back to their shop, load up with their salt, and go spread their salt for $65hr. That truck is on about a 6 hr plow route, 3 hr salt route.
> 
> We are in Dublin, Ohio. It's about 15 minutes northwest of downtown Columbus.


That's what I do I pay $65 an hour weather there plowing or salting shop to shop! I own the salters they own the trucks then I have 3 salt trucks of our own.


----------



## allseasons87

underESTIMATED;1564509 said:


> Glad to hear it's profitable! Thumbs Up


Not too bad. Better to have the truck making money and not just sitting there. They're a good company to sub for. They always use our other trucks when our route is done.


----------



## underESTIMATED

SNOMACHINE;1564529 said:


> That's what I do I pay $65 an hour weather there plowing or salting shop to shop! I own the salters they own the trucks then I have 3 salt trucks of our own.


The reason I rarely sub is the hassle involved, and the lack of pay.

Sounds like your operation should expand down here some. I'd be happy at those rates, and service levels. Thumbs Up



allseasons87;1564532 said:


> Not too bad. Better to have the truck making money and not just sitting there. They're a good company to sub for. They always use our other trucks when our route is done.


I agree.

Nice site BTW. Great detail of work in those pics. Thumbs Up


----------



## allseasons87

underESTIMATED;1564570 said:


> The reason I rarely sub is the hassle involved, and the lack of pay.
> 
> Sounds like your operation should expand down here some. I'd be happy at those rates, and service levels. Thumbs Up
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Nice site BTW. Great detail of work in those pics. Thumbs Up


Thanks I appreciate it. Built the site myself, and it actually turned out ok. At the end of the day, I'm a landscaper, not a graphic designer lol.


----------



## underESTIMATED

allseasons87;1564604 said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. Built the site myself, and it actually turned out ok. At the end of the day, I'm a landscaper, not a graphic designer lol.


Not to take this completely too far off topic - but to help your website your should consider renaming the page filenames to be relevant to being indexed by google/yahoo/etc. etc.

http://www.askallseasons.com/id2.html --> should be http://www.askallseasons.com/services.html (or similiar)

http://www.askallseasons.com/id1.html --> should be http://www.askallseasons.com/aboutus.html (or similiar)

It will really help with relevant keyword searches and help increase your site traffic.

In addition, the very first thing you should do is add a Google Analytics coding to all of those pages after you rename them, and this will truly allow you to see how people are finding your page, and the keywords used. Countless other information as well, but site time also helps.

BACK ON TOPIC!

Did any of this information posted within this thread help you address your question Conmancounty ????


----------



## allseasons87

lol.. off topic again..We go through register.com who gets us on google, yahoo, etc.. pretty well. We usually come up on page 1 when searched for different services in our service area. Pretty happy with them. I've never spent a dollar on advertising other than the trucks, trailers, and search engine optimization.


----------



## allseasons87

Appreciate the good info tho!


----------



## allseasons87

But back to subcontracting, I'm happy with the $65hr. They pay fast, keeps a truck working, and keeps a driver driving.


----------



## Conmancounty

Hey guys thank you for all your input greatly appreciated. I have learned a lesson.


----------



## mrprovato

Rates are port to port They buy salt

$75-85P/H 3/4 ton trucks with 2Yd Salt Dogs

$120 Bobcats/Skid Steers

$130-150 Backhoe loaders

Paid in 3 weeks

Ive been doing this too long. If they are not paying these rates or close to them, Im not getting out of bed.


----------



## Metro Lawn

All my subs get $85 an hour and are paid on the Friday following the storm.


----------



## AccuCon

crazyboy;1559590 said:


> Insurance costs are lightyears different across the country, and no one has the same cost of doing business. I'd stay in bed for 50.


Yup because all areas have different risk exposure...

A more rural area is less likely to have an incident (due to low volume) then a more urban area and demographics may make one area more likely to sue versus another area. Also a more rural area is probably not going to have as many high end (more expensive to fix) properties...


----------



## SNOMACHINE

underESTIMATED;1564570 said:


> The reason I rarely sub is the hassle involved, and the lack of pay.
> 
> Sounds like your operation should expand down here some. I'd be happy at those rates, and service levels. Thumbs Up
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Nice site BTW. Great detail of work in those pics. Thumbs Up


We're actually looking into the Columbus area for next year


----------



## ducaticorse

jhenderson9196;1557358 said:


> I don't understand the around here part of the equation . Trucks, plows and fuel all cost within 10% across the country. Repair parts and supplies, the same. Why such a big difference in pay?


Ive found that the lower the snowfall totals the higher the hourly on sub work. NJ snow operators are claiming 100 an hour in there 3/4 ton pick ups and 150-200 an hour in a skid, but they only get a half dozen storms a year. I still think that's a little embellished, but there is a thread on here claiming that.,


----------

